# Anyone tried this flechette set up?



## Jax (Jan 8, 2011)

I just came across this picture of _*flechette*_ launcher from Philipines and thought how can it work with just one rubber band and no fork?!
The next hour I came up with a toy copy just for sake of finding the truth. Is this photo a joke or does it really work?
And IT DOES!








I used two chained rubber bands from local shop, a key ring for attachment point and a pen had pleasure of flight. I shot it five times at 45 degree angle and got between 60 and 70 meters with moderate draw! and clean release every time. I was shooting flip style.I think it's the only way to go with this set up. To the right is original pen before it got duct tape wings.The cap is also taped to the pen but with black tape.
I'm already planning on some more substantial launcher than a marker pen.
Anyone has experience with something like that?
How do you like it?


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Very good find. How accurate did it shoot?


----------



## Jax (Jan 8, 2011)

I cannot say yet as I tried it for distance only.You see I'm working in central London at the moment and just managed to pop out to local park in a brake and fire a few quick shots before it got dark. This is not a good place to get caught aiming with a slingshot even a toy like this. The Big Brother is watching. They've got cameras all over this place, it's madness. Maybe they're tracking me down already.








I'll be back home at weekend and will add a sharp point to my arrow. If it's any good I'll post the results.


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

can you show me a pic of how you hold it. i am intersted in making one


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, that's the traditional design. It has many advantages over the ones with a butterfly nut halfway down the shaft.

I presume you are shooting it with some flip?


----------



## Jax (Jan 8, 2011)

ZDP-189 said:


> Yes, that's the traditional design. It has many advantages over the ones with a butterfly nut halfway down the shaft.
> 
> I presume you are shooting it with some flip?


Yes I flip it quite a lot.There is no way to shoot it without. When I first shoot with no flip it was worse than I expected.
I guess it's just part of the design.It's a dedicated flipper


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Jax said:


> It's a dedicated flipper


You know that's ironically a derogatory term for Filipino, BTW?


----------



## Jax (Jan 8, 2011)

ZDP-189 said:


> It's a dedicated flipper


You know that's ironically a derogatory term for Filipino, BTW?
[/quote]

Ooops! I didn't know that...







sorry if anyone could feel offended


----------



## Jax (Jan 8, 2011)

bleachbone said:


> can you show me a pic of how you hold it. i am intersted in making one


Hi bleachbone,
here are a few pictures taken this morning. I prefere holding this particular combo verical especially for distance shooting but I'm sure you can hold it horizontally or anything in between as well.


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

Jax said:


> can you show me a pic of how you hold it. i am intersted in making one


Hi bleachbone,
here are a few pictures taken this morning. I prefere holding this particular combo verical especially for distance shooting but I'm sure you can hold it horizontally or anything in between as well.
[/quote]

thanks for the pic, im guessing you have to give the grip a flip so the flechette wont hit the grip. cant wait to try it out.


----------



## Jax (Jan 8, 2011)

bleachbone said:


> can you show me a pic of how you hold it. i am intersted in making one


Hi bleachbone,
here are a few pictures taken this morning. I prefere holding this particular combo verical especially for distance shooting but I'm sure you can hold it horizontally or anything in between as well.
[/quote]

thanks for the pic, im guessing you have to give the grip a flip so the flechette wont hit the grip. cant wait to try it out.
[/quote]
Please make sure the notch where you will attach the ring is much bigger than diameter of the ring wire or it may not release like it should and come back to you







. and don't hold the arrow in front or even too close to your face for the very reason before you test fire and make sure all is working fine. But I'm sure you know all that, it's meant for anybody else who might want to try it.
I've been shooting flechettes for some time now and enjoy it a lot but I always approach the subject with caution and focus. Even Robert Blair's very light short arrows with field point shot with light tubes poses incredible penetrating potential. Stay safe


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck (Jul 28, 2010)

thats awesome i'm gonna try that for shure=)


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Yes, that's the traditional design. It has many advantages over the ones with a butterfly nut halfway down the shaft.
> 
> I presume you are shooting it with some flip?


The #1 advantage of these kinds of bolts and those used in the Timorleste (East Timor) style of Hook Darts as they call them over the ones with a butterfly nut attached halfway down the shaft? Is that these traditional styles of the Pinoy or the Timor leste styled slingshot bolts have deeper penetration as their is no nut to slow the penetration on impact. Atleast from what I know of the Timor leste model they kill wild pigs, feral dogs and humans with them, all well documented.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Nico said:


> Yes, that's the traditional design. It has many advantages over the ones with a butterfly nut halfway down the shaft.
> 
> I presume you are shooting it with some flip?


The #1 advantage of these kinds of bolts and those used in the Timorleste (East Timor) style of Hook Darts as they call them over the ones with a butterfly nut attached halfway down the shaft? Is that these traditional styles of the Pinoy or the Timor leste styled slingshot bolts have deeper penetration as their is no nut to slow the penetration on impact. Atleast from what I know of the Timor leste model they kill wild pigs, feral dogs and humans with them, all well documented.
[/quote]

But not many people have the guts to use these.







It's intimidating tothe user.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, I tried them last time we discussed them. I admit using a jig to shoot them. Mine were only brass tube crimped and ground with solder inside so I had trouble with the tip bending, but I found they do fly. I would want to see someone competant shooting it to demonstrate it before I am confident enough to use it, especially in the wild away from medical attention.


----------



## Jax (Jan 8, 2011)

ZDP-189 said:


> Well, I tried them last time we discussed them. I admit using a jig to shoot them. Mine were only brass tube crimped and ground with solder inside so I had trouble with the tip bending, but I found they do fly. I would want to see someone competant shooting it to demonstrate it before I am confident enough to use it, especially in the wild away from medical attention.


I will post a video of how I shoot it, now with a sharp tip this weekend when I' m back home. Howewer I cannot claim to be that competent shooter of this particular flechette/launcher combination. I just discovered it a few days ago on this forum and got clean shots wit a toy model right from the start which is great and seems promising. I normaly shoot different short arrows using two ruber tubes conected with a string instead of wire or regular pouch. Here is a picture of them. A video will also follow shortly. Stay tuned


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Most of us should have used something safer, but very similar. In the 1960s I purchased and flew many balsa wood gliders that were launched this way. Heck somebody may still make them.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

When I was a kid we would cut a big gum band from a red innertube.We would use this to shoot dry ragweed stalks,they are straight as an arrow and come out of the ground with the root on.It gave weight to the front of the spear and was a hard point.They were 4 or5'long and would fly far.One of my friends had one stuck in his leg a good 1.5".We did some dumb things when we were kids.Sometimes I wonder how we made it to adulthood.


----------



## Jax (Jan 8, 2011)

I've just finished testing my next Philipines style flechette launcher. As promised it's a bit less of a toy unlike my first one. I found some nicely padded grip, replaced two ruber bands 1single+1single with 1doubled+1doubled+1doubled+1single, used a stronger double loop key ring and decided to shoot proper flechettes/short arrows instead of desperately trying to add some usable steel point to my previous pen arrow. Tommorow I'll try to get more feel for acurracy and will definitely document my efforts on video, no matter how bad I shoot it


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

be carefull man


----------



## Jax (Jan 8, 2011)

ZDP-189 said:


> Well, I tried them last time we discussed them. I admit using a jig to shoot them. Mine were only brass tube crimped and ground with solder inside so I had trouble with the tip bending, but I found they do fly. I would want to see someone competant shooting it to demonstrate it before I am confident enough to use it, especially in the wild away from medical attention.


Hey "Small, fat bear", here is a video demonstration how to shoot Pana and also short arrows bare back survival style








http://www.youtube.c...h?v=3kqnjSdhJO4


----------

